

An Email App Don Draper Would Use - keesj
https://medium.com/p/1bccaf2b55b7

======
encima
I want to build this! Tried Mailbox, Postbox, MailPlane and all the others for
so long. Also been a huge betali.st follower for a while now. Tweet me if you
genuinely want someone to build this: @encima27

~~~
keesj
Awesome. Got someone else interested as well. I'll wait and see if other
people jump in and we'll go from there. See if we can set up a team or
something.

